# Need ID please



## marsman_009 (Apr 15, 2013)

please help me identify this plant


and is this java moss?

tks


----------



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

Some type of crypt (emersed growth form i believe.

Yeah, i think so.

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria


----------



## marsman_009 (Apr 15, 2013)

thanks rowdaddy,so should i buried these crypt or tied it to the rock? ,and i have another question:does otto cat fish eat moss?


----------



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

I've heard of people attaching certain crypts to driftwood, but I've never done it.myself. I would plant it the same way you would plant a sword.

I don't think so. With a lack of other food it could be possible that they would chew on.new fronds..... If you are adding cause their swimming.in it... Just imagine you were ab Otto. How much fun it would be to swim in a mass of Java Moss?! 

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Could be an Echinodorus as well... But planting would be the same as a crypto.

And otos normally don't eat plants/mosses indeed.


----------



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

Either way, don't be alarmed when those leaves die, and the new leaves are a different shape. That is a common transition from emersed to submerged growth. 

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Definitely an Echinodorus, not a crypt. Plant it in the substrate (it likes fine substrate especially) and make sure it gets plenty of iron at the roots.


----------



## marsman_009 (Apr 15, 2013)

thanks every one ^^


----------

